# remington 522 .22cal



## HICKERBILLYUP08 (Aug 17, 2009)

My dad has the remington 522 22 cal rifle. He is wanting to set it up with a scope for squirrel hunting. I was just wondering if anybody else had this rifle with a scope and what they used for a scope and how well it worked


----------

